# Out of the box Z



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

I finished my newest project a long time ago and I wanted to start a new one. I'm planning on getting the 350Z right now so I located the body kit and ect for it. The thing is that I want to the engine out and drop in the Q45 4.5 340 hp and 333 lb-ft engine in it. The company who did my last project Anderson-Audio is going to help me with this one so we can make the custom parts. The reason I am doing this is cause I already done something with the VQ35 in the G35 that I drive to work every day and so on. I also own a 280zx that I had since I was 15 so I know about the Z heritage. I would like to know what yawl think.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

340 HP would be awesome... Ever plan on turboing or supercharging?? Talking about fuckin power now


----------



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah, I was thinking about that big ass turbo I put in the 280ZX. The HKS T51R KAI that pushes out 800 HP.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hot damn you better beef that block up bit time but it sounds like an AWESOME project.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

mmmm 450Z...


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

Let us know how it turns out...Sounds exciting!!!


----------



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

U got it. It's going to be expensive too.


----------

